# Fall Blue Cat Report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv been fishing nonstop for weeks now so I haven't had much time to make any post. In between offshore and inshore fishing we are still catching catfish. I took some friends out Thursdays to help them break their no catfish curse. 

I hit the river the night before to make sure we had enough skipjacks for the trip. The skipjack bite was as good as it gets, in the photo below is what was left over after the trip. All these will be vacuum sealed for another day.

We fished from 9am-5pm and was only able to muster up 12 fish. The good news is all 12 of those fish went over 30 pounds. We weighed each fish being 30,30,32,33,34,34,31,30,35,36,34, and 37 being the biggest. All released to fight another day. No big fish over 40 pounds but we had a blast.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang, awesome report.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Some fine blues there. How do the cats taste from local rivers? I'm from La. originally and know the flavor can vary a lot from location to location. I caught several nice blues from Dead Lakes one time and couldn't eat them they were so slimy.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

12 big cats is a very good day.


----------



## Mo Rod Buster (Sep 25, 2015)

A VERY nice day in my book for sure! Been chasing blues most of my life and never had a day like that! I'd been happy with the skips!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mo Rod Buster said:


> A VERY nice day in my book for sure! Been chasing blues most of my life and never had a day like that! I'd been happy with the skips!


Just another day on the water


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A little chilly this morning. 2 fish in the boat a 32 and 34 pounder. This front has got them all screwed up.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The blues are some pretty catfish are they as good to eat as the appaloosa. There not that many around here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> The blues are some pretty catfish are they as good to eat as the appaloosa. There not that many around here.


There are more here than people know. Most locals here just don't know how to catch them consistently.

Most of the fish we catch are up in the water column where as many guys trying to catch them will be fishing on the bottom.

I have only targeted them here in Pensacola a handful of times. Iv decided to start doing more blue cat-fishing since they are now allowed to be weighed in during tournaments. 

Big blue cats are like flatheads, if you aren't specifically targeting them the results will be far and few.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> There are more here than people know. Most locals here just don't know how to catch them consistently.
> 
> Most of the fish we catch are up in the water column where as many guys trying to catch them will be fishing on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Easy Glen, don't give up too much info.

Pretty blues!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Easy Glen, don't give up too much info.
> 
> Pretty blues!!


Thanks.
I use to give up way to much info until I started tournament fishing. These days I have to force myself to even tell what river I'm on more less what setup. 

The techniques we use are still classified. Walking baits, drifting, and dragging are things I don't speak much of that is widely used up north but foreign language down here.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My buddies wife Stacy got a good one last night. 52 pounds, released to fight again. We are going to hit it hard all weekend. Photos to come.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Nice work as always.


----------

